# Anotal Music



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Anotality is an underdiscussed topic, methinks.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

All of modern music, and its merits or lack thereof, and the merits or lack thereof of its fans and detractors, is really neglected.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Quite. 

But Anotal artists of note are hard to come by, although the noted critics of notal music are unfairly calling the shots on what is of note. According to them, to be noteworthy, a piece must have notes.


----------



## brianwalker (Dec 9, 2011)

On the contrary, anotal music is ubiquitous everywhere, so universal that no one makes note of it anymore as it is no longer noticeable like the clouds on rainy day during which the blue sky has disappeared or a star-less night. Anotal music, I think we can all agree, have been overly annotated by by critics that its inability to successfully denote what notal music is able to denote has been not properly noted by our critics. No one can fail to note the anti-notal connotations of anotal music. Anotal music is a misnomer; there are just too many notes to notice like a thunderstorm when the raindrops disappear and blur into a wet chaos. Anotal music is essentially not music that is without notes but that which strikes a false note, the more anotal, the falser the note. All in all anotal music is destined to all fit into a tragic footnote in the history books of the future.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

brianwalker said:


> On the contrary, anotal music is ubiquitous everywhere, so universal that no one makes note of it anymore as it is no longer noticeable like the clouds on rainy day during which the blue sky has disappeared or a star-less night. Anotal music, I think we can all agree, have been overly annotated by by critics that its inability to successfully denote what notal music is able to denote has been not properly noted by our critics. No one can fail to note the anti-notal connotations of anotal music. Anotal music is a misnomer; there are just too many notes to notice like a thunderstorm when the raindrops disappear and blur into a wet chaos. Anotal music is essentially not music that is without notes but that which strikes a false note, the more anotal, the falser the note. All in all anotal music is destined to all fit into a tragic footnote in the history books of the future.


Very inspirational comment for me.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Made me think of Axolotl






Err sorry to interrupt your in-depth discussion, I guess this is like burping during 4'33", do carry on.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

quack said:


> I guess this is like burping during 4'33", do carry on.


Yes, that would be anoteworthy.






An die Musik


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

brianwalker said:


> On the contrary, anotal music is ubiquitous everywhere, so universal that no one makes note of it anymore as it is no longer noticeable like the clouds on rainy day during which the blue sky has disappeared or a star-less night. Anotal music, I think we can all agree, have been overly annotated by by critics that its inability to successfully denote what notal music is able to denote has been not properly noted by our critics. No one can fail to note the anti-notal connotations of anotal music. Anotal music is a misnomer; there are just too many notes to notice like a thunderstorm when the raindrops disappear and blur into a wet chaos. Anotal music is essentially not music that is without notes but that which strikes a false note, the more anotal, the falser the note. All in all anotal music is destined to all fit into a tragic footnote in the history books of the future.


Hey brian...you cracked a funny! Thank you...

...perhaps I shall read all your posts in a new light from now on!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

You could make the argument that all improvised music is anotal. A note is usually defined as the dot that is written on a piece of music paper. The actual sound that results as a translation of that dot is referred to as a tone.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

violadude said:


> You could make the argument that all improvised music is anotal.


Exempli gratia...


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

mud said:


> Anotality is an underdiscussed topic, methinks.


On here?  I hope you're joking...


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Ramako said:


> On here?  I hope you're joking...


Gotcha ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

mud said:


> Zukerman shreds Strad


I always thought the Strad was overrated..lol!


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Ramako said:


> On here?  I hope you're joking...


Read the title again...carefully this time.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

An anotal representation of Bach: Baroque.me


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

mud said:


> Anotality is an underdiscussed topic, methinks.


Yes and so is _*Antenatal Music*_. Or _Antenatality_. I was listening to Mozart in the womb so I must be superior. Or was that Mantovani? Dunno, that's too lowbrow. Or Merzbow? That noise music didn't exist in my parent's time, so I've got the all clear there. I'm not a degenerate. Phew. . .


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

An anotal representation of Vivaldi: Midi Animation


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2012)

mud said:


> An anotal representation of Bach: Baroque.me


...and then I figured out what it reminded me of...


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Anotal whalesong: advert


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> You could make the argument that all improvised music is anotal. A note is usually defined as the dot that is written on a piece of music paper. The actual sound that results as a translation of that dot is referred to as a tone.


Agreed. Too much love of a cleverly turned term to add to an already cluttered and overly precious lexicon of terminology smacks of death and decadence - way overly ripe, rotten, more interested in the rot than the fruit, a clever term vs. the resultant work(s). Although, come to think of it, it is more acceptable than that dreadful new category "Sound Art."

Sound is sound, and without 'tones' - pitched or otherwise, we do not have music (organized) or even what might not be 'organized' or music but nonetheless 'musical.'


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks alotl for the axolotl !


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

violadude said:


> Read the title again...carefully this time.


True - my bad :lol:


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Ramako said:


> True - my bad :lol:


I had to look twice myself, actually. I thought 'its another one of_ those _threads.' Turned out that its not!


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Anotality: the other white sheet.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Never mind.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> "antonal?"


You tell me... is antonality is your word?


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

mud said:


> You tell me... is antonality is your word?


Only when I type on my iPad.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> Only when I type on my iPad.... "atonal?"


Oh, but we were discussing the "anotal".


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

mud said:


> Oh, but we were discussing the "anotal".


Do you have a answer or do you just want to give me **** about my typos?

Edit: ha! I just now noticed that the thread title says "anotal." Now I get it.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

There you have it.


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

mud said:


> There you have it.


Yes, I'm somewhat dense sometimes.

I'd still like an answer to my question, though.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Well, it's off topic. But don't feel bad, I have to look twice myself, and it is my word!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Pardon me if this has been mentioned, but the only piece I know of that's certifiably anotal is by John Cage.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

No way, John Cage totally ripped off Alphonse Allais man, and you can clearly see Allais' much richer harmonic insights.









http://solomonsmusic.net/4min33se.htm


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

A little bird told me about anotal music.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2012)

mud said:


> A little bird told me about anotal music.


A little brid, surely?


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

quack said:


> No way, John Cage totally ripped off Alphonse Allais man, and you can clearly see Allais' much richer harmonic insights.


Well played, sir!


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

MacLeod said:


> A little brid, surely?


Dialectal variants are cagey.


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

EricABQ said:


> Never mind.


Thanks for asking. I am trying not to become an expert on that subject. To me it would be like going insane only to get my head around insanity. There in lies the problem. But I digress.


----------



## Renaissance (Jul 10, 2012)

Not anymore a.... music things...we had and still have enough of these... Atonal, anotal, amusic :lol:


----------



## mud (May 17, 2012)

Renaissance said:


> Not anymore a.... music things...we had and still have enough of these... Atonal, anotal, amusic :lol:


Ad libitum, A suo arbitrio, A suo bene placito, A suo comodo, Amen.


----------

